# Guns, snakes, drugs found at Rebels' homes



## News Bot (Jun 20, 2014)

FOUR men were arrested as Strike Force Raptor seized guns, snakes and drugs from members of the Rebels motorcycle gang.










*Published On:* 20-Jun-14 02:03 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## hayden123113 (Jun 20, 2014)

this will be great for our image.


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

I've read the article above. People who keep pythons legally have nothing to be concerned about. 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## rockethead (Jun 20, 2014)

it is no threat to licenced reptile keepers I agree 
But image has ???? marks
do some people start to think that keeping pythons ,mean that reptile keepers are drug dealers or outlaw mc club members or gang members 
I don't think so but you don't know what some people think about us reptile keepers when in the news everytime there is a bikie raid with a python they have to state there was pythons or snakes. they do not say if there is a reptile licence to keep these pythons.
there to busy attack the fact someone has a python and class them as drug dealing or gang members


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree ,the media like to beat up things like this,"ooh criminal has snakes,must be illegal"
don't bother checking facts ,might get in the way of a headline


----------



## bigg_bunny (Jun 21, 2014)

Bike club members with guns , drugs and snakes !! Wow , what a surprise. Never seen that before. Must be a slow news day.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 22, 2014)

The media are determined not to allow the image of keeping snakes as pets to become mainstream and be seen as normal. That is despite the fact that little kids (with parental help) right through to grannies keep pythons. Everday people from all walks of life are snake keepers. Yet the media would have non-keepers believe otherwise through association and innuendo, so they can sell 'news'. 

I'll gurantee some of the bikie houses busted had unregistered or unlicenced dogs, cats or birds. Why do we never see the headline "Police seize guns, parrots and drugs from bikie hangout"?

Blue


----------



## grizz (Jun 22, 2014)

I think we all are aware the illegal fauna trade is rife throughout Australia. The nature of the OMCs activities lends itself to this industry. From my experience, the negative undertones that we read about in forums and on FB groups, are not as extreme as some people imply. I would be conservative I think in saying around 7/10 people I have talked to about my collection or how to deal with unwanted visitors are generally excepting and often quite interested.
I have never been confused for a member of one of these OMCs simply because of my love of herpetofauna.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 22, 2014)

there is NO mention of the Alpaca , , which was returned to its owner the same day . I think it would take longer to get a Snake back !!
( even if it was chipped )


----------



## -Peter (Jun 22, 2014)

hayden123113 said:


> this will be great for our image.



Are you a drug user or dealer?


----------



## hulloosenator (Jun 22, 2014)

dragonlover1 said:


> I agree ,the media like to beat up things like this,"ooh criminal has snakes,must be illegal"
> don't bother checking facts ,might get in the way of a headline



surely you dont think the media ever check facts ???? stories like this are always done by someone who is against what he/she is writing about. you dont see a liberal supporter bagging Abbott , do you ???
And do you all know why Bikie gangs keep snakes .... and what sort of snakes they keep ???? there is a reason.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 22, 2014)

hulloosenator said:


> And do you all know why Bikie gangs keep snakes .... and what sort of snakes they keep ???? there is a reason.



I'm intrigued... Please tell me! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sure they'll blame the illegal guns on legal gun owners though. Gotta blame someone for societies dregs


----------



## ThePup (Jun 23, 2014)

Yep, it'll look far worse and have a far bigger impact on firearms owners than reptile owners! Doncha know we're all just mass murdurers and bikies in the making?


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 23, 2014)

I had a lot to do with different motorcycle groups back in the early 80's and 90's transporting performance bike parts around OZ for them on the cheap and the 1 thing they all had in common was Snakes and Scorpions, so i don't think the image of regular collectors and fanciers is going to suffer from these arrests, if anything it might show all us licensed people in a more responsible light.  ..............................................Ron


----------



## zulu (Jun 23, 2014)

hulloosenator said:


> surely you dont think the media ever check facts ???? stories like this are always done by someone who is against what he/she is writing about. you dont see a liberal supporter bagging Abbott , do you ???
> And do you all know why Bikie gangs keep snakes .... and what sort of snakes they keep ???? there is a reason.


Please tell us master ,give us a sign !


----------

